# Ray-Ban 2151 Wayfarer Question: 49mm vs. 52mm



## jrode (Jul 4, 2009)

Hi everyone, I'm new here but the site looks great.

I just bought a pair of the square model of Wayfarers, the 2151 model and I bought them with 52mm lenses. Does anyone have any experience with lense size? Just how much of a difference is 3mm? I've taken a measure to it and I can sort of tell how it might be, but it's hard to get an idea of how much smaller it'd be. I ordered them off of eBay (better deals) so I didn't get into a store to try any on and I suppose that I could go and do that, but I just thought I'd ask here. I really can't decide on whether or not I like the 52mm ones or the 49mm ones would suit my face better. Maybe if I posted a picture you all could help me out?

Thanks.


----------



## Lawrence Connor (Jan 20, 2009)

Hi, *jrode*, and welcome to the forum. :icon_smile:


----------



## kemalony (May 22, 2009)

jrode said:


> Hi everyone, I'm new here but the site looks great.
> 
> I just bought a pair of the square model of Wayfarers, the 2151 model and I bought them with 52mm lenses. Does anyone have any experience with lense size? Just how much of a difference is 3mm? I've taken a measure to it and I can sort of tell how it might be, but it's hard to get an idea of how much smaller it'd be. I ordered them off of eBay (better deals) so I didn't get into a store to try any on and I suppose that I could go and do that, but I just thought I'd ask here. I really can't decide on whether or not I like the 52mm ones or the 49mm ones would suit my face better. Maybe if I posted a picture you all could help me out?
> 
> Thanks.


picture might help, instead of sizes I think better way is wearing them and looking at mirror. Buying from ebay without trying in real life is not good idea.

Depends on your face for example I prefer wide one coz of my head size


----------



## jrode (Jul 4, 2009)

kemalony said:


> picture might help, instead of sizes I think better way is wearing them and looking at mirror. Buying from ebay without trying in real life is not good idea.
> 
> Depends on your face for example I prefer wide one coz of my head size


Yeah, I need to get into the habit of trying to get into the store to try them on and then buy that model on eBay. I just never get around to getting to the sunglasses store. Haha.

I am just wondering if the size difference between 49mm and 52mm is enough to make a noticeable difference.


----------



## petro (Apr 5, 2005)

jrode said:


> Yeah, I need to get into the habit of trying to get into the store to try them on and then buy that model on eBay. I just never get around to getting to the sunglasses store. Haha.
> 
> I am just wondering if the size difference between 49mm and 52mm is enough to make a noticeable difference.


Yes. It will.


----------



## ajo (Oct 22, 2007)

Not will the 49 and 52 be different in terms of the ratio of frame to your face, the fact is that the 52 will have a bigger bridge and that could be an issue in relation to how they sit on on your nose. Follow the advice about trying a pair in store before you buy them, its worth the effort in the long run.


----------



## jrode (Jul 4, 2009)

Well, I took a picture of myself wearing the sunglasses and some of you seem to know your sunglasses, so please give me an honest opinion, I can handle negativity :icon_smile_wink:. Do you think these look alright or do you think I'd benefit more from the 49mm ones?



Thanks for the input everyone!


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^Assuming the pair you are wearing in the picture in your post #7, are the 52mm lenses, I would recommend you go with the 49mm lenses, as I suspect they would be better proportioned for your face.


----------



## RTW (Jan 7, 2006)

eagle2250 said:


> ^^Assuming the pair you are wearing in the picture in your post #7, are the 52mm lenses, I would recommend you go with the 49mm lenses, as I suspect they would be better proportioned for your face.


I concur.


----------



## jrode (Jul 4, 2009)

Thanks for the input, I was leaning towards trying the 49mm's as well. Hopefully they work out better than the 52mm's did.


----------

